# "I'm on a boat! I'm on a boat....."



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Was going to fish starvation with jwalker but we decided at 430 am that 2 hr sleep and a three hour drive was a bad mix. I had the idea about noon that we should meet up get some greasy cheesesteaks and get my boat out of storage take it to Utah lake to see how it runs. We got the cover off and it was full of water doh! Next year i will flip it upside down cause apparently the cover leaks. We got it bailed out hooked up and headed for the knolls. I had never been to the knolls but had always thought about it when I drove out that way shooting. I found it to be a pretty pleasant place minus the garbage  I was pleased to see the rocky shoreline made for easy launching with my Nissan xterra and 14 ft aluminum boat. To my pleasure the motor fired up with no fuss and we were on our way ! The carp were rolling everywhere nonstop so for the guy that asked on the forum when they start hitting the shallows utah lake it's officially on get your bowe and arrows! Fishing was about what I expected we caught the skunk but a beautiful day to be on the water!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re:*

Shore angling when you have a boat, that is where desperation sets in. I can't stop shaking my fist at UL right now!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I wasn't expecting much I never have from that lake but in a couple of months it will be frustrating. I did however use the boat to carry our lines pretty far out to do the shore fishing  maybe with all thy carp action having something they would eat would have helped.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re:*

Great pics though and glassy waters too! Once the waters warm up the white bass spawn will kick in at the harbors. Then you'd have to mess up and not catch a fish on purpose.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

About what temp does that kick the water surface temp was 55 degrees today.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re:*

Lots of boats out there today when I drove by. I didn't stay to see if they caught anything.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re:*

It was a beautiful day out on the water. Best part was we were the only boat out there. We saw one when we pulled up but never saw it again. Any excuse to get out on the water is a good excuse.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re:*

"Im on a boat! I'm on a boat..."

Are you sailing? Are you a sailor? Do you sail now?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re:*

Is that a "What About Bob" reference? :lol:

Bscuderi - Glad you got the boat out of hibernation and that everything still works fine. Better luck next time, I hope.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Look up lonely island boys I'm on a boat haha


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re:*



Bscuderi said:


> Look up lonely island boys I'm on a boat haha


Knew that one! Somewhere around the high 60's water temp wise is ideal. Then the fun starts.


----------

